# sharks in Florida



## chrispy08 (Jul 22, 2012)

OK, I have a 10 yr old who loves sharks, where do I go in Fla to see some? We've visited the Clearwater Aquarium and Gatorland, supposed to go to Seaworld but do they have sharks? Is there a shark aquarium anywhere around? We're in Kissammee in March...Thanks in advance, Chris


----------



## troysers (Jul 22, 2012)

They have sharks at seaworld.  You could splurge and eat at the restaurant while sharks swim all around you.  They used to have hammerheads but I was told they removed them because they were attacking/eating the other fish in the tank.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2012)

The Clearwater Aquarium is peanuts in the shark department, compared to the Florida Aquarium in downtown Tampa. However, he'll have to wait a few years to do their "Dive with the Sharks" program.
See: http://www.flaquarium.org/explore-the-aquarium/dive-with-the-sharks.aspx

Short of that, Seaworld's shark-tank walk-thru tunnel is a decent subsitute.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 23, 2012)

I second the Florida Aquarium in Tampa suggestion.  We visited in May for the first time and were quite impressed!


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 23, 2012)

The Sea World shark tank is top notch,  you can walk through underneath the tank in a tunnel and get a great view of the sharks without eating at the restaurant.   The restaurant is a bit pricey, very much like coral reef at Epcot except it is loaded with sharks and the food is better!


----------



## JPD (Jul 23, 2012)

When we went sea world had the second day for free. The shark exhibit was amazing.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 23, 2012)

You can always take them on a timeshare tour.......


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 23, 2012)

mj2vacation said:


> You can always take them on a timeshare tour.......



Just behind the reef are the big white teeth
of the sharks that can swim on the land.

-- Jimmy Buffett, "Fins" (1979) --


----------



## dbmarch (Jul 24, 2012)

New Smyrna Beach, located in Volusia, is considered the shark attack capital of the world.    Cocoa beach ranks up there although I have never seen any when I was there.


----------



## jlf58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just take him to the beach in Daytona   



chrispy08 said:


> OK, I have a 10 yr old who loves sharks, where do I go in Fla to see some? We've visited the Clearwater Aquarium and Gatorland, supposed to go to Seaworld but do they have sharks? Is there a shark aquarium anywhere around? We're in Kissammee in March...Thanks in advance, Chris


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 24, 2012)

*New Smyrna*



dbmarch said:


> New Smyrna Beach, located in Volusia, is considered the shark attack capital of the world.



New Smyrna gets a lot of shark attacks because the water is shallow and warm for a long way out.  This makes the beach great for both kids and young bull sharks.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 24, 2012)

Disney's Finding Nemo (formerly known as Living Seas) inside the park has a few sharks. They don't have many, for the same reason: sharks are carnivores, and their Bull Sharks (when it opened as Living Seas) would "snack" on other fish in the tanks. And no, it's not "cartoonish" except for the ride that begins the exhibit.

TS


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

If you're driving down, you can stop in Gatlinburg TN and visit the Ripley's Aquarium. Lots of sharks there.

Sheila


----------



## chrispy08 (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks all, sounds like seaworld...not really interested in a timeshare tour:hysterical:


----------



## Green jello (Aug 24, 2012)

*Venice beach*

You can also go down to Venice Beach and search for sharks teeth- my kids love doing that & we find them every time!


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 25, 2012)

I have to confess when I first saw this thread I thought it referred to TS salespersons!


----------

